# AFC Championship Game Thread - Colts vs. Patriots



## TBoneJack (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the official "AFC Championship Game" thread. Intended for "classy" pre-game trash talk and such, and for live game updates once the game actually gets started.

Everyone is invited to participate. Keep it friendly, but feel free to talk trash.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 13, 2015)

The Patriots will dominate. It'll be nothing more than a tune-up for the Super Bowl for Brady and company. I hope!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 14, 2015)

Did yall hear what Ray Lewis said about Tom Brady today? He said the only reason anybody knows about Tom Brady is because of the Tuck Rule. What an idiotic diss.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 14, 2015)

Gotta go with Luck & Co.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Jan 17, 2015)

Luck is the future, and I'll buy a jersey next year.

But for right now it's Brady and the Patriots. But just for fun, who will have more TD catches, Gronk or LaFelle?


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Jan 17, 2015)

Pretty silly comment by Ray Lewis. But, I do still remember where I was and what I was doing when I watched the tuck rule game.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 17, 2015)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Luck is the future, and I'll buy a jersey next year.
> 
> But for right now it's Brady and the Patriots. But just for fun, who will have more TD catches, Gronk or LaFelle?


They'll have one apiece, I'd say.

But remember, the Patriots know they can run on the Colts defense. So we may see running TDs as well.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Jan 17, 2015)

Is that Grey dude still with the Pats? Was it big-ass L. Blount who ran all over the Colts last year? 

Also, how lucky is Blount? Walk off the field for one Steelers, get picked up by New England. I like the way he runs, but all his personal choices (punching dudes, leaving the sidelines when another RB has a big game) make me dislike him.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Did yall hear what Ray Lewis said about Tom Brady today? He said the only reason anybody knows about Tom Brady is because of the Tuck Rule. What an idiotic diss.


 If I was Brady I would have came back with the only reason why we know ray Lewis is because he paid to get away with murder.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2015)

42-17 Pats


----------



## silv3rbull3t (Jan 18, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> The Patriots will dominate. It'll be nothing more than a tune-up for the Super Bowl for Brady and company. I hope!


I'm with you. The colts are too one dimensional on offense. No running game what so ever. Belichick (the greatest coach in the history of the NFL) is too smart to not be able to exploit that.

Seahawks vs Packers, I feel this one could be a toss up but I'm going with Seattle.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

GO Colts!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 18, 2015)

Go Pats. Up 7-0 early.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

If we learned anything from the NFC game, it should be that early success is not always a big deal in the end.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 18, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> GO Colts!


 So were you going for the colts against Denver.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> So were you going for the colts against Denver.


Huh? Just because Denver is out doesn't mean I can't root for any team playing in any game. Frankly, I root for who i dislike the least at this point.

Ill root for Seattle if New England wins but I dislike both teams.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 18, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> If we learned anything from the NFC game, it should be that early success is not always a big deal in the end.


You got that right Snaps...


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Finally, something goes the colts way.


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 18, 2015)

pats all the way. you cant go against brady.. youll come to learn that.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

atidd11 said:


> pats all the way. you cant go against brady.. youll come to learn that.


I love to root for the underdawg.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 18, 2015)

I predict one team will win and a lot of people will be let down and a lot of people will be happy. Either way since I'm a fan of neither team, I will be high and happy.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 18, 2015)

Brady should have shaved his neck!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Brady should have shaved his neck!


You mean luck?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> You mean luck?


No, Brady. His neck in the close up was all gangly ass. Surprised Giselle didn't get all over him for that sloppy shit


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 18, 2015)

I lived in Boston for a long time. Through all the Pats championships and Red Sox championships and Bruins.... The whole deal. Too bad I'm from NY, so I'm not a fan, but I think Bellicheck is too smart to let this get out of his grasp


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Actually dozed off. Boring game.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No, Brady. His neck in the close up was all gangly ass. Surprised Giselle didn't get all over him for that sloppy shit


Lucky hair, can't shave it.. lol


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Watching Shameless now. Lol


----------



## v.s one (Jan 18, 2015)

Episode two is on


----------



## v.s one (Jan 18, 2015)

There's luck, bad luck and no luck


----------

